# Renting in Madrid



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

I seem to be days away from a signed contract from someone to buy my apartment in Brooklyn. Once I have that, Ill start working on getting a Spanish visa. If you are wondering why I'd wait, it's because it typically takes 3 months from contract to actual sale.
Anyway, I have a tentative plan to Airbnb in Madrid till I find a one year rental. I've looked at several sites recommended in the FAQ section. I like enaquilar and spotahome but there is also Moving2madrid which has a sliding fee scale depending on what extras you use them for, such as helping set up Internet and utilities. I could afford a reasonable amount to avoid the headache. So...any opinions? Or, can anyone recommend a good agent in Madrid? Gracias.


----------

